# Dallas Open 2009



## Bob (Apr 16, 2009)

The Dallas Open 2009 will take place on June 13, 2009 in Dallas, Texas, USA. Check out the Dallas Open 2009 website for more information and registration.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 17, 2009)

To everyone interested in coming:
I'm working with the Hyatt Regency in Dallas, it's a really nice hotel, but most of the rooms are pretty expensive. If I can get at least 8 rooms for the competition though, they'll give us a big discount on the rooms. So anyone planning on coming let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Bob (Apr 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> To everyone interested in coming:
> I'm working with the Hyatt Regency in Dallas, it's a really nice hotel, but most of the rooms are pretty expensive. If I can get at least 8 rooms for the competition though, they'll give us a big discount on the rooms. So anyone planning on coming let me know. Thanks.



I looked...that place is very expensive. $125 per night. I rarely stay anywhere that will cost me more than $50.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> To everyone interested in coming:
> I'm working with the Hyatt Regency in Dallas, it's a really nice hotel, but most of the rooms are pretty expensive. If I can get at least 8 rooms for the competition though, they'll give us a big discount on the rooms. So anyone planning on coming let me know. Thanks.



I find it very unlikely that you will get 8 hotel room bookings. $125 a night... how much would they discount it?

By the way, that's ridiculously cheap for a NYC hotel room. I don't think that's possible... the Marriott in NYC is about $300 to $400 for a night... the cheapest.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I WON'T BE THERE!!!

Austin Open comes around, but sadly a family death meant going to Michigan for a funeral, I miss the competition.

Houston Spring comes around, but it ends up not being official.

And now this, but my regular trip to Michigan is in June.
W.T.F.

And this is by far the closest competition, I could probably be there in 35-45 minutes...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob said:


> The Dallas Open 2009 will take place on June 13, 2009 in Dallas, Texas,* USA*.



Not for long...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > The Dallas Open 2009 will take place on June 13, 2009 in Dallas, Texas,* USA*.
> ...



*changes definition of a troll*

What's your middle name? I need it to be accurate.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Accurate for what?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 19, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > To everyone interested in coming:
> ...



I already have 5 or 6 rooms for sure. The discount they're giving puts the rooms at $99 a night, which isn't bad, but is still pretty expensive. But when you factor in that it's right in the middle of Dallas it's understandable. Anyone wanting to compete obviously doesn't have to stay there, but it's an option. I've stayed there before for state chess tournaments and stuff, and it was really nice. Like I said, if anyone's interested let me know.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Disregarding my embarrasing cry for not be able t go, I can. I just came to know that I will be in Texas at the time, and I probably will attend.

(Anthony don't worry, I'm not some spam trolling crap-guy. I don't like people like that, and yet I was pretty much that person. Somewhat... >_<)

See ya there.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol.

anyway, if you guys are planning on coming, please go ahead and pre-register at the competition page.

See you guys there, and tell all of your friends!
-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Will Live Results be used?
I could have any friends of mine check the page if they feel like it.

I might actually be able to get a friend of mine to go if he wants. He's not a speedcuber, but he brings his cube everyday and solves it. He's just not 'speed' fast. 
Under 3 minutes though, under 2 I'm sure.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm, haven't really looked into live results. If there is enough demand, I suppose we could.


----------



## Odin (Apr 24, 2009)

I might be able to go.



cubekid said:


> Hmm, haven't really looked into live results. If there is enough demand, I suppose we could.



That would be amazing!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 24, 2009)

What does it take to get Live Results going?

I don't need it myself, I mean after all, I'll be live there for the *real* live results. 

@Odin: Might -------> Yes. =D


----------



## cubekid (May 1, 2009)

I have no idea what it takes to get live results going. Most likely i'll just roll-my-own system, but we'll see.

Oh, so there's some information on the website about hotel reservations. If anyone is interested, check it out:

http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009dallasopen.php

And everyone should also pre-register


----------



## shelley (May 2, 2009)

The live results system used at Worlds and at SF09 requires access to a server with MySQL. I guess you could install LAMP on your machine if you don't have one handy.


----------



## Anthony (May 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> The live results system used at Worlds and at SF09 requires access to a server with MySQL. I guess you could install LAMP on your machine if you don't have one handy.



I also noticed that they had live results and webcams at the Ohio Open, so maybe we should talk to Jim Mertens about that.


----------



## IamWEB (May 2, 2009)

I probably won't be using the hotel, because I live 40 minutes away. I'll probably be around for awhile after the competition though, more fun's to be had, right?

@Odin: Is that your name I see on the registered list? Aha, prepare for a 4 hour drive or a really short flight. *assumes driving*

I need to get at least one sub-18 solve when there, it depends on how much I improve between now and then. It's very possible right now, but would I crack under pressure? O_O
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: 20 registered people.  But the Austin Spring had 44... man I would I could have gone... Well, a month and a half is plenty of time for promotion and more registrations.

Get anyone you know who speedsolves to go! If they can at least solve [the 3x3x3] in the less than 3 minutes, convince them to go!


----------



## cubekid (May 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> The live results system used at Worlds and at SF09 requires access to a server with MySQL. I guess you could install LAMP on your machine if you don't have one handy.



Yea, I figured as much. So... can someone link me to where I can find more information/download this live results thing? I haven't been able to find somewhere to download it from (yes, I'm being a bit lazy, sue me).

And Shelley, if I remember correctly, you're originally from Richardson..... so why haven't you signed up for the competition yet? 

EDIT: Oh, IamWEB, it was actually 37 people who competed (I'm lazy and haven't updated the website :/) But yes, everyone, tell all of your friends to compete! The more the merrier  </end shameless self promotion>


----------



## IamWEB (May 2, 2009)

cubekid said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > The live results system used at Worlds and at SF09 requires access to a server with MySQL. I guess you could install LAMP on your machine if you don't have one handy.
> ...



Really?  I'm just 3 cities over. But that's originally... either way, Shelly sign up so I can meet even more popular people at my first comp.

</re-opens self-promotion>


----------



## Bob (May 2, 2009)

Meeting me isn't enough for you?


----------



## cubekid (May 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> Meeting me isn't enough for you?



what? no, NO! it's plenty enough!


----------



## IamWEB (May 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> Meeting me isn't enough for you?



I'm a guy.

You're a guy, and shelly's a girl.

'Nuff said.




J/K


----------



## Bob (May 4, 2009)

Don't worry. Shelley is much better to meet than me. She's also much nicer.


----------



## IamWEB (May 5, 2009)

/highlight my post.

So are you telling me that that's a fake smile on your pic?


----------



## Bob (May 5, 2009)

It doesn't look like a smile at all!


----------



## Anthony (May 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> It doesn't look like a smile at all!



Although, with Bob, things are never as they seem.


----------



## shelley (May 7, 2009)

Unfortunately this will be on the same weekend as the Kansas City competition I'd previously agreed to be delegate for. Too bad, because my parents have been wanting me to come home for a few days and this would have been the perfect excuse.


----------



## cubekid (May 7, 2009)

You should travel with Bob; I heard a rumor that he's going to both competitions.


----------



## shelley (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, but if I'll be in Dallas I'd want to spend some time with the family, and not just show up for an hour and then disappear to a competition for the rest of the day.


----------



## Tyson (May 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Meeting me isn't enough for you?
> ...



Just a quick suggestion. If you're going to hit on a girl, at least spell her name right.


----------



## IamWEB (May 8, 2009)

Maybe I wasn't hitting on her then. 

Not hitting on 'a shelley' or 'the shelley' either...!


----------



## Anthony (May 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> Unfortunately this will be on the same weekend as the Kansas City competition I'd previously agreed to be delegate for. Too bad, because my parents have been wanting me to come home for a few days and this would have been the perfect excuse.


Hmm.. Well maybe you could see if any other delegates could possibly cover for you?


----------



## Bob (May 8, 2009)

I will probably go to both competitions, so Shelley if you really have your heart set on Texas, let me know.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 8, 2009)

Anthony said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately this will be on the same weekend as the Kansas City competition I'd previously agreed to be delegate for. Too bad, because my parents have been wanting me to come home for a few days and this would have been the perfect excuse.
> ...



Back off! Shelley is ours!


----------



## Anthony (May 10, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



We can share, she can go to both competitions with Bob, then everyone's happy.


----------



## IamWEB (May 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Except her parents.


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2009)

Maybe Shelley can come into Dallas on Wednesday or Thursday, then after the competition on Saturday, fly to Kansas City. Any chance, Shelley? Bob would probably be up for it.  Then she could go to both competitions and visit her parents.


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Maybe Shelley can come into Dallas on Wednesday or Thursday, then after the competition on Saturday, fly to Kansas City. Any chance, Shelley? Bob would probably be up for it.  Then she could go to both competitions and visit her parents.



I hope you don't mean I'm up for the part about coming in before Friday. I have to do that W-word. :/


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2009)

Bob said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Shelley can come into Dallas on Wednesday or Thursday, then after the competition on Saturday, fly to Kansas City. Any chance, Shelley? Bob would probably be up for it.  Then she could go to both competitions and visit her parents.
> ...



You mean.... Wwwworrrk? . Anyway, I meant that you would probably be willing to go to the Dallas competition and then head out for the Kansas City one. I was suggesting that maybe Shelley could come in early to visit her parents. Sound possible?


----------



## IamWEB (May 11, 2009)

Bob: Call in sick, and then dn't break any records so that you don't end up on TV or anything (hold back!).


----------



## Tyson (May 11, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Maybe I wasn't hitting on a girl then.
> 
> Not hitting on 'a shelley' or 'the shelley' either...!



Don't kid yourself. We're all guys. We all know how it works.


----------



## IamWEB (May 12, 2009)

For a second there, I almost took you seriously!
Well, the first sentence at least...

EDIT: Happy late birthday.


----------



## cubekid (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

As the competition draws closer, I just want to post a few quick reminders:


First, if you haven't pre-registered yet and are planning on coming, please pre-register. All the information is available here:

http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009dallasopen.php
At the request of one of the competitors, we have added Square-1 as an event. If you have already signed up and would like to compete in Square-1 as well, please send me an email at [email protected] .
There are still available rooms at the hotel (Hyatt Regency). They are available for $99 a night, so if you are interested, check out the website for more information.
I think that's pretty much it at this point. Make sure to tell all of your friends about the competition (the more, the merrier ).

Until then, happy cubing.
-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

Can't wait for it!

I've been what the pre-registration list build, it's more than double since I signed up. It's 27 now, hopefully we'll top 30 before competition day.


----------



## IamWEB (May 27, 2009)

Well that was fast! 30 already, so how about 35 before comp. day? 40? 100? OVER 9,000!?


----------



## Anthony (May 28, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Well that was fast! 30 already, so how about 35 before comp. day? 40? 100? OVER 9,000!?



All I'm hoping for is 35, that's enough to cover all the expenses. Plus, the less we have, the easier it will be to run and things will most likely go more smoothly. At least we'll have Bob there to help out this time.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 9, 2009)

Since we can change our events on the morning of the competition, it's safe to assume that we can remove some too.
I want to remove 3x3x3 OH. Even though it can be fun whether you're good or not, I don't want to DNF 2 or 3 solves or go through the whole solve 2 or 3 times because I don't know most of my LL algs move-by-move, that's no fun.

I'm also competing in 2x2x2, which I didn't sign up for originally.


----------



## James (Jun 9, 2009)

This is going to be my first contest. Is their anything I need to know? Also, will there be any opportunity to practice with the timers? Lastly, how many cubes should I bring?


----------



## cubekid (Jun 9, 2009)

@IamWEB: No problem, it shouldn't be a problem.

@James: Well, just make sure to be somewhat familiar with the basics of competition solving. We'll go over everything (and it's really not that hard), but if you just glance at some of the rules it may make the entire process go slightly smoother.

Besides that, there's not much. Bring as many cubes/puzzles/whatever as you want, and plan to have fun!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 9, 2009)

I actually wish the competition didn't get here so fast... I want more practice!  Just under a week and a half after exams, but I'm trying to make the best of it.
In fact, I'm about to go practice right now.


----------



## James (Jun 12, 2009)

Will there be anything for sale, like T-shirts and cubes?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 12, 2009)

We finally hit 35, 1 more person today signed up. 2 signed up yesterday...

If anyone has any extra cubes they want to sell for like $12 or less, just bring them all! 



*cough*Anthony*cough*haha


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 13, 2009)

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2009)

THAT WAS FUN!!!

Nice meeting everyone to. Turns out that I suck at instructing Team BLD, but do pretty good solving.
Anthony I should have stuck with my cube for the 2x2x2 finals, the 4.xx and 5.xx were with my own. And then I use yours and get a 9.xx, DNF, and something else. 

Why is it that I never saw Bob compete?

For my VERY FIRST competition, I won a medal! 2nd place in 2x2x2 average, right behind you know who... Anthony.

So much fun, I can't wait to go to my next competition. 

I forgot to ask Takao Hashimoto for an autograph, lol. I wish he could have had success on the Square-1 BLD, his memo time was like 13 minutes! o_o

I got nice footage and nice pictures, too. Unfortunately my camera battery ran down before the 2nd round of the cubes, but there are pictures on phones of my times.

2x2x2: I feel like a beast. 2nd place in the final in my first comp? YEAH. Had some 'decent/bad' solves, and then some really good ones too. Can't wait to have the results up.

3x3x3: I did pretty good considering the nervousness of the first round. I was really hoping for better, but competition times aren't usually as good anyway. So I'm satisfied with the results... but I was SO CLOSE to the getting in the final round.

4x4x4: Had 2 horrible solves in both rounds, bad edge cases and some mistakes during the edges.... But I had some good solves to. Barely made to the final round. 

Pyraminx: Anthony, tell Trevor that I said thanks for teaching me how to solve the Pyraminx in a matter of a few minutes. Next thing I know I'm competing in it. 

Judging was interesting, too.

What are the chances of having another competition in the Fall? You already know that the turnout will be good if we have one... Austin had one back in November, and then again back in February. This is Dallas' second competition only, the 1st in 4 years. But now that there's been one again, my hopes are up. 

I loved today. Best day of the summer so far, might remain that way. I loved this... now time to practice again.

EDIT FROM THE FUTURE: Nope, it wasn't the best day of the summer! Houston Open 2009.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, it was a lot of fun.

Sapan and I are debating about the next date. July seems too soon, August is when US Nationals is, September is when school is starting up, October is WC, November is a long time away.. So we're not sure yet, I'm sure we'll fit it in somewhere. Hopefully everyone shows up again. 

Overall, the competition ran smoother than the last two, but could of been much better. We fell about an 45 minutes behind schedule.  Oh well, it seemed like everyone enjoyed it and that was the point. Venue was really nice in my opinion, could of been bigger, but extremely nice nonetheless. 

I didn't think I would compete as much as I did, I jumped into MultiBLD, Pyraminx, 4x4, and Clock at the last minute, so I didn't do too bad considering I haven't practiced them in a while. I didn't get sub 15 in 3x3 though.  At least I got slightly closer than my last competition.

Two weeks and I'll be at TOS! I guess I should buy a good 3x3, all mine suck right now..

Time to chill out and practice.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2009)

If you're getting a new cube, I know where the one you just in the final round could go...
July wouldn't be too soon for me. It does kind of seem that way, being next month, but think about it. What about it would make it a problem?

lol we could do July AND November. =P

You may have jumped into events on the spot, but I least you didn't learn 10 minutes before! xD
Early august doesn't sound bad if you really don't want it as early as next month (I want another as early as tomorrow ). Yes Nationals are in the same month, but come on, that's a 30 days, they could be like 2 weeks apart. 




EDIT: Sorry about the Me: "F', the other way, F2, U', F', U'" You: "Screw This *removes blindfold*


----------



## cubekid (Jun 15, 2009)

haha... I love your enthusiasm IamWEB, but having another competition in a month is just too soon. There's quite a lot of work that goes into organizing a competition, and I need a break :/

Though I think that having a competition sometime in mid- to late- October will work out best. Even though that's when the World Championships are taking place, I don't think anyone from Texas will probably go (international flights are just too expensive :/)

It's just a thought, and we're more than happy to take suggestions.

Though it probably will be in Austin, and I don't think that's really up for debate. Unless someone's willing to do the grunt work elsewhere :/


----------



## Odin (Jun 15, 2009)

cubekid said:


> Though it probably will be in Austin, and I don't think that's really up for debate. Unless someone's willing to do the grunt work elsewhere :/



Its going to be in austin there is no debate xD.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2009)

What about San Antonio?

It's closer to Dallas than Austin is closer to Dallas. 
And it's close enough to Ausin for Odin to make it.

I would help set up in the competition room if that helps any, I took down some displays and rolled up some stackmats yesterday.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 15, 2009)

cubekid said:


> Even though that's when the World Championships are taking place, I don't think anyone from Texas will probably go (international flights are just too expensive :/



Actually...


----------



## cubekid (Jun 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> cubekid said:
> 
> 
> > Even though that's when the World Championships are taking place, I don't think anyone from Texas will probably go (international flights are just too expensive :/
> ...



You don't count. lol.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2009)

That's what I said with my medal. Anthony was pretty much God yesterday, so all people behind him in 2nd, 3rd, and 4th move up 1 place automatically. Don't expect me to prey to you though. 

P.S. The cube scene in the Pursuit Of Happiness was on like 30 minutes ago.


*
EDIT:* Anthony, update your sig. 
Sapan, even though I'm on Windows Live much more, want to add on Aim?
Anthony, were there peanuts on the flight?
Sapan, it was funny when you announced yourself as winning a medal, and you put it on yourself and we all clapped. I don't know why it's funny though. lol

Both of you.... judged me, but I only judged one of you.


----------



## cubekid (Jun 15, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Sapan, even though I'm on Windows Live much more, want to add on Aim?
> .



Sure. I actually use both. Here are all my IM accounts:

*msn:* [email protected]
*yahoo:* cube_kid
*gtalk:* [email protected]
*aim:* thebrokencube



IamWEB said:


> Sapan, it was funny when you announced yourself as winning a medal, and you put it on yourself and we all clapped. I don't know why it's funny though. lol



haha, yea. i'm not really sure what to do in a situation like that.

at least Anthony didn't announce them. that would have been pretty awkward/funnny.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2009)

With 7 first places and 1 second place, he would at least save some energy from not getting every 30 seconds. 

*adds you on msn, I'm online right now*
*coughAnthonygeton*


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2009)

Guess who feels stupid? I was thinking that San Antonio was closer to Dallas than Austin. That.... no excuses, I temporarily suck for that. Yeah.

EDIT: I DOUBLE POSTED HERE. SORRY.


----------



## cubekid (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha, no problem.

Austin it is. That'll be easier for me anyway. Plus, it will be cheaper since I can get funding from the university.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2009)

That's 4 hours in a car down there for me, but I was 'able' to go the Austin Spring anyway.
So that'll be...

20 minutes of practice
3 hours and 10 minutes of sleep and occasional awakening
30 minutes of practice before registration, in which I will get more practice.


----------

